# splicing veneer



## bowman (Jul 22, 2008)

I am brand new to this forum stuff so please bare with me, I am looking for a way to splice veneer. I would like to join to different colors of exotic veneer together in a speacial pattern,this will then be finished over and be the highlight of my project. I am trying to develope a unique flare for my work. Any thoughts or tips would be great


----------



## Raymondz (Jul 4, 2008)

Your best bet would be to use a bandsaw with a good sharp resaw blade. It's either that or just buy comerically available veneer.


----------



## JohnFry (Apr 8, 2008)

AT first I also thought you meant "slice", but you actually wrote "splice". Do you mean to ask what is the best method of edge joining pieces of veneer together, as in a bookmatch, or radial starburst design?

This is a book matched "commercial" walnut burl veneer cabinet door right after pressing. You can see the veneer tape that was used to hold the two pieces together while being pressed to the substrate.










This is a 16 piece, "shop sawn" striped ebony, starburst radial design for a table top. Because they are 1/16" thick veneers, I edge glued them together just like regular boards, rather than using veneer tape.










No matter what you are talking about, perfect edge preparation is key to achieving gap less joints.

The only other thing you might be asking about is creating pictures by using marquetry.

HTH

There are many great websites that have tutorials,


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great pictures. Have fun with veneers. I worked with veneers for 25 years on and off. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Raymondz (Jul 4, 2008)

You know I read that wrong also. I read slice not splice!

Veneering tape is the way to go as John says.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Check out Paul Schurch (paulschurch.com) he's great and has videos that will help you.


----------

